# Cleand up the rust on the fender.



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Cleand up the rust on the fender and a few scratches on the bumper corner.
Both done with a spot repair.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks lots better


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, it's a common problem with mercedes.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

did u do this urself?


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes,
I worked in a bodyshop on weekends and vacations 15 years ago when I went to school.
This repair is from a half year ago.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

That's nice work. It would be useful if you gave us a run down of how you did it and what products/brands, equipment you used.


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

run down would be great


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Rust removed with an angle grinder.
Evend out the egdes with sandpaper.
A few skimms of filler and sanded down to get de edge back.
2 coats of primer and sprayed a guide coat. Sanded all the defects and spots down.
Last step sanded with p1000 waterproof sandpaper.
Applied 2 basecoats and 2 coats of laquer and blended the edges with a spotblender.
Let it bake for a half hour and wetsanded te edges and a good polish.
Inside sprayed with a anti rust product like rutex.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi what is it with mercedes front wings rotting away ,i see that so much, id be pissed off having a high quality car like that with rotting wings


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Where did you get the impression Mercedes are high quality? They make French cars look reliable.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL:lol:


----------

